# Z34.80 vs Z34.90



## samyjm13 (Feb 24, 2016)

I have some providers that use the Z34.80 code for supervision of normal pregnancy and some use Z34.90. I have been correcting them to Z34.80, but do I really need to?  I am not sure which one or either can be used. Could anyone clarifiy these two codes and which on one should actually be assigned to the OB global encounters.

Thanks
Jeanne


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 24, 2016)

Z34.0X is for Supervision Normal First Pregnancy
Z34.8X is for Supervision of Other Normal Pregnancy
Z34.9X is for Supervision of Normal Pregnancy Unspecified

No one should be using Z34.9X if they know whether its the patients first pregnancy or not. Unspecified typically means physicians documentation is lacking.


----------

